
Stop Being Lazy and Test Your Software - danielbryantuk
http://www.slideshare.net/rheinwein/stop-being-lazy-and-test-your-software
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/11/testing-software-
docker](http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/11/testing-software-docker), which
points to this.

~~~
danielbryantuk
Can I ask why you changed the link please? The original linked document
provided commentary on the slideshare slides (and also linked to them)?

~~~
dang
HN prefers original sources. This is in the site guidelines. Wasn't that
article just a summary of content from the talk?

~~~
danielbryantuk
Thanks for the response. Yes, the article was primarily a summary, but it
included content not available in the slides

